# Ref; Breakfast Fatty..ish



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 11, 2019)

As it turns out, I overdid the pancakes, and it suffered a bit of an issue rolling. Fortunately, no one cares because it's so darn tasty...

I added mixed dried berries into a buttermilk pancake mix for my pancakes, undercooking them a bit like Brian told me. Same with the scrambled eggs, undercooked slightly. I put a layer of pancake down, then some maple syrup <The last bits of my maple syrup from Scott over in Michigan! Thanks Buddy!>. I then added pancake and more syrup. I was thinking of adding more berries, but I am glad I didn't try..this one was a wreck if I was going into a competition. 

On the other hand, I got to use my homemade maple pork sausage for a fatty, and now I really want to do some thing like a muffin stuffed fatty when we get fresh berries again.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Feb 12, 2019)

Looks delicious, Tom!


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 12, 2019)

TKRFV, Good looking fatty,great ingredients!


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 12, 2019)

Looks terrific Tom!


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 12, 2019)

My wife and kids would have loved that combo. Nice looking fatty.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 12, 2019)

Great idea!
All in one breakfast!!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Feb 12, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Great idea!
> All in one breakfast!!
> Nicely done!
> Al



Appears carousel worthy. What you think Al?


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 12, 2019)

I sure as heck would devour that.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 12, 2019)

Derek717 said:


> Appears carousel worthy. What you think Al?



I agree, but those small photo's appear real grainy when you put them up on the carousel. I have tried before & unless the photo is full size it just won't transfer very well, but I'll give it a try & see if these are different!
Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 12, 2019)

Well by gosh it worked this time!
Congrats on making the carousel Tom!!!
Al


----------



## Jeff Wright (Feb 12, 2019)

I don't know how you call that a wreck Tom.  Looks great.  Too bad they take so long, would love those fresh for breakfast, but not ambitious enough to get up that early.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 12, 2019)

Awesome idea another must try. At my age I'm running out of must try time.   

Warren


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 12, 2019)

Aww Shucks! Thanks guys! I even made the Carousel and I thought this was a failure!

See the top of the fatty didn't exactly seal..so with out the bacon weave I could easily see the stuffing... so I figured it was a flop..!

Jeff; you can actually make in advance and reheat in a pan briefly, crisp it up a bit more even!

Glad my bad photos worked on the carousel Al :)


----------



## uncle eddie (Feb 13, 2019)

neat idea!  Looks yummy.  
Like!


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Feb 13, 2019)

I could see that in restaurants. Looks great! Congrats on the carousel.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks Kris! Thanks Uncle Eddie!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Feb 13, 2019)

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> I could see that in restaurants. Looks great! Congrats on the carousel.



This might be a stupid question, but do restaurants offer fatties? I have never seen one at a restaurant, which is why I ask.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 13, 2019)

Good question the only fatties I've ever seen at a restaurant is the cook.   

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks for the like Derek717.

Warren


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 13, 2019)

Derek717 said:


> This might be a stupid question, but do restaurants offer fatties? I have never seen one at a restaurant, which is why I ask.



I have never seen them offered. But I can imagine why they don't offer them as well. High cost item, lot of prep work, and not easily kept for the next day. <I don't know how BBQ joints can do their ribs etc for their all you can eat rib days to be fair. You need 6 hours, so it's not like slap another burger on.>

Not to mention the name, I think alot of people would be turned off by the name. Maybe some one will chime in with hands on knowledge!


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Feb 13, 2019)

Derek717 said:


> This might be a stupid question, but do restaurants offer fatties? I have never seen one at a restaurant, which is why I ask.





HalfSmoked said:


> Good question the only fatties I've ever seen at a restaurant is the cook.
> 
> Warren





TomKnollRFV said:


> I have never seen them offered. But I can imagine why they don't offer them as well. High cost item, lot of prep work, and not easily kept for the next day. <I don't know how BBQ joints can do their ribs etc for their all you can eat rib days to be fair. You need 6 hours, so it's not like slap another burger on.>
> 
> Not to mention the name, I think alot of people would be turned off by the name. Maybe some one will chime in with hands on knowledge!



I am aware of a restaurant in AZ that sells fatties (because I saw them on tv...). However, they don't call them fatties. They call them "Boot Bacon Bomb." They don't appear to be on the menu right now though. Aside from that, I'm seeing people online calling them "bacon bombs."

I probably wouldn't mind seeing these things with a different name either.


----------



## nanuk (Feb 21, 2019)

Fat shaming a stuffed sausage loaf!

I blame Trump!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 22, 2019)

I like the name fatty my self ...because it's fairly accurate..


----------

